# ¡ZUMAC = 1.000 posts!!



## Eugin

Dear zumac,
It´s my pleasure to open this thread on your honour. You have reached your *FIRST MILESTONE**!!! 

  CONGRATULATIONS!!! *

You are a true gentleman, always keen to offer help to those who ask for it and always kind in your answers. It´s a pleasure to share this place with you!!

I am really glad to get to know you and hope we cross in many, many more times to come!! Many thanks for being here with us!!!
*KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB YOU DO HERE!!!*  

Un fuerte abrazo,


Ah!! Te traje un regalito, que calculo te va agradar bastante,


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Zumac, es motivo de mucha alegría poder felicitar en sus 1.000 extraordinarios aportes a un forero tan inteligente, culto y amable como tú.  **¡Muchas felicidades y que cumplas muchos más!!!*

*Recibe un cariñoso saludo*
*Soledad*


----------



## Eva Maria

Congratulations, Zumac!

Cómo no voy a felicitarte si tu ayuda en el foro es valiosísima! Gracias por tus completas respuestas!

1.000 kisses for you!!! (If you want more, you'll have to post another 1.000!)

Eva Maria


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades por tus 1.000 aportes siempre llenos de inteligencia y sabiduría.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, Zumac. Te deseo muchas felicidades en tus 1.000 posts. No he coincidido contigo, pero será un placer para mi intercambiar conocimientos contigo cuando llegue el momento. Continúa así con ese ritmo y no abandones este sitio tan lleno de gente y cosas buenas.

Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.*
CB.


----------



## zumac

Eugin,
Thanks for thinking of me as a true gentleman, keen to help, and always kind in my answers. That is what I try to strive for. It's also a pleasure working with a knowledgeable person like you. Also thanks for the matera. I wish I could take a sip of mate right now.

Soledad Medina:
Muchas gracias por considerarme inteligente, culto y amable. Yo también te considero como una persona con estas cualidades y más. Gracias también por tomar de tu tiempo para notificarme de foro de Congrats.

Eva Maria:
Gracias por pensar que mi ayuda es valiosísima. Tambien es un placer compartir temas contigo.

Antpax:
Gracias por tu comentario que mis aportos estan llenos de inteligencia y sabiduria. Me siento muy alabado. Ojajá que pudiera ser verdad. Espero compartir algunos cuantos temas más contigo.

Cubanboy,
Gracias por tus felicitaciones. Tienes razón, hemos coincidido en muy pocos temas. Espero que lo hagamos en en futuro.

TO ALL OF YOU:
Thank you for the wonderful surprise and your kind words.
By the way, my real name is Edward F. Moneo.
My email is: 
Zumac was a nickname when I was a kid.
When I joined the forum, it said not to use your real name. Now I wonder why not.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades aamigo Zumac.

Dado que vives en la ciudad de México, pues resultamos paisanos de residencia. Y espero que pronto veamos los 2 240 posts tuyos, para igualar la altura del D.F. snm.

Felicidades y espero que disfutes un paseo por Chapultepec. Ya te contraté a una amable guía.


----------



## zumac

pejeman said:


> Felicidades aamigo Zumac.
> 
> Dado que vives en la ciudad de México, pues resultamos paisanos de residencia. Y espero que pronto veamos los 2 240 posts tuyos, para igualar la altura del D.F. snm.
> 
> Felicidades y espero que disfutes un paseo por Chapultepec. Ya te contraté a una amable guía.


 
Muchas gracias por las felicidades, Pejeman.

Fíjate que vivo en La Condesa a 3 cuadras de Chapultepec, donde voy varias veces a la semana a correr. Pero no me vendría mal la "amable guía" para hacer más placentero el recorrido. Ja, ja.

¿Tu por donde vives?

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Hola Edward: ¡También yo te deseo un muy feliz postiversario!

He aprendido mucho gracias a tus aportes. ¡A no aflojar! 

Un abrazo - Guillermo


----------



## loladamore

Well done zumac! It's always a pleasure to coincide with you in Nerdreference, but that's probably because I'm a bit of a nerdophile (see here if you've got a few weeks to spare).

My mind is boggling as to how you got that nickname. Unfortunately I can't get out of my head the idea that it comes from _hijo de *su ma*_...

I look forward to sharing another few thousand exchanges with you!

Lola


----------



## zumac

Mateamargo said:


> Hola Edward: ¡También yo te deseo un muy feliz postiversario!
> 
> He aprendido mucho gracias a tus aportes. ¡A no aflojar!
> 
> Un abrazo - Guillermo


Muchas gracias, Guillermo, yo también he aprendido mucho de ti.
Sí, tengo que hacer un esfuerzo por no aflojar.

P.D. ¿Qué pasó con lo de las vacas?

Saludos, Zumac (Edward)


----------



## zumac

loladamore said:


> Well done zumac! It's always a pleasure to coincide with you in Nerdreference, but that's probably because I'm a bit of a nerdophile (see here if you've got a few weeks to spare).
> 
> My mind is boggling as to how you got that nickname. Unfortunately I can't get out of my head the idea that it comes from _hijo de *su ma*_...
> 
> I look forward to sharing another few thousand exchanges with you!
> 
> Lola


Thanks a lot, Lola. I also enjoy coinciding with you here in WR. I always look into posts where you are involved.

Since I had to pick some kind of a nickname here, I picked the one which I was called as a kid. I was a real terror back then, and the neighbors called me *Eddie Zumac* after poison zumac, a real bad plant back in NY. There's poison ivy, poison oak and the worst is poison zumac or sumac. Yeah, had I lived in Mexico at the time, they might have called me what you mentioned, _hijo de *su ma*_...

Best regards.


----------

